# Kid's Halloween Music : Free Track



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's a free track:
http://songtonic.com/HalloweenMP3samples/a15WelcomeSpiderMixFull.mp3

Hope no one will mind me re-announcing my kid's Halloween music album, *Thirteen for Halloween*, now that we're actually getting closer to the day.

You can hear most of the tracks by visiting Thirteen for Halloween and visiting the different sections of the site.

The album info is here and there is a way to get the entire album free through eMusic:
Halloween Music & Video

The tracks include:
Welcome Said the Spider
The Ghost of John
Three Little Ghostesses
Mactavish Is Dead
Skin and Bones
Queen Nefertiti
Old Witch, Old Witch
Witch, Witch, Where Do You Fly?
I’m a Mean Old Witch
Unlikely Company
The Ghost Ship
We’re Back
Five Little Pumpkins
Welcome Said the Spider (Spider Mix)
Plus Karaoke Tracks of All the Songs

I've also released two videos:
Welcome Said the Spider - Animated Music Video
Five Little Pumpkins : Animated Music Video

Happy Haunting!
Ryan


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds good. 

The issue I have with free trials like eMUisc is you have to give them your CC info before getting the free tracks. I understand why they do it that way, but I also understand why I DON'T want to do that. I know you can Opt Out later, but I've been screwed on deals like that too many times to trust them anymore. 

Good luck though on your sales.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

I just thought I'd mention the good news that "Thirteen for Halloween" has reached the top 50 children's music downloads at Amazon.com

Happy Haunting,
Ryan


----------

